# Throbbing Crotch



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, not in the way you're probably assuming. My 07 Trek 5000 will arrive next week and I can't wait to mount up! I began cycling in March 06 and this is pretty exciting to me.


----------



## rjknbak (May 10, 2006)

Take your seat off and go for a ride. That should take care of your little problem!!!


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

real stonie said:


> ... I can't wait to mount up!


In the privacy of your own home I hope.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

real stonie said:


> Well, not in the way you're probably assuming. My 07 Trek 5000 will arrive next week and I can't wait to mount up! I began cycling in March 06 and this is pretty exciting to me.


Dude you need to find a woman [or man?]...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

HAHAHA...

Jones, what drove you to post in the Trek forum?


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

haha i laughed when i read this title. throb away.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Dude you need to find a woman [or man?]...


I'm oversexed Jones....my crotch needs this bike...for recovery. I'm kind of at a crossroads as to determining whether or not I enjoy having RELATIONS or ridinga bike better. Let's see, spend 40-90 minutes in the sack, or go plow through 30 miles of local roads.

It's tough.


----------



## rjknbak (May 10, 2006)

So, are you still enjoying your RIDE!!!! LOL I enjoyed this post so much I had to bring it back stonie!!! You must be an old pro by now!!!!


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

rjknbak said:


> So, are you still enjoying your RIDE!!!! LOL I enjoyed this post so much I had to bring it back stonie!!! You must be an old pro by now!!!!


INDEED!!!! Marcy (my bike) and I are scheduled for a little love session with Coach Troy this evening.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

70 degrees in KC and I'm finally able to reduce the swelling! Spring is ahhhh some.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

Trek may have eliminated the 5000 from its' 2008 line of road bikes, but they'll NEVER take away my throbbing crotch!

Viva La KC Cycling!


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

I can't believe I'm reading this $hit at 4 in the morning...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

lookrider said:


> I can't believe I'm reading this $hit at 4 in the morning...


bump for the throbbing crotch. :cryin:


----------

